# Certificate holder for cities



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

has anyone ever got uber to add a city as a certificate holder on the insurance for them?

My local city needs that for me to register my car. It is only $25 a year to be legal in my city.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

more info please


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

on certificates of insurance you can add interested parties. It means that the interested party would receive notice of cancellations etc. it is a way for companies to make sure their sub contractors are in compliance with insurance requirements without having to call every month to make sure it is still in force.


----------

